# Free Knitting Pattern Hand Warmers in Small Triangles Stitch



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I'm sharing the pattern for these pretty hand warmers. 

Have a nice day! 

Elena


----------



## QUILTNNUT (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much knittingkitty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! You are really in the Christmas spirit, sweetheart! These look fabulous and fast to make. May I share this with a group that I am teaching to knit and/or crochet (free, I do not charge) it is more like a get together group which I started recently and is going so well. There are about five that I think could handle these. Thank you darling, for now I am most definitely planning on making them! Big, big hug


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad that you like them, ladies!  

Raqeth, it's so very kind of you to teach knitting and crochet for free! I'm sure you have a great time with your students.  Of course you can share the pattern with them.  These hand warmers would really make a great Christmas gift. I'm going to make more hand warmers and then post the patterns in this section.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> I'm glad that you like them, ladies!
> 
> Raqeth, it's so very kind of you to teach knitting and crochet for free! I'm sure you have a great time with your students.  Of course you can share the pattern with them.  These hand warmers would really make a great Christmas gift. I'm going to make more hand warmers and then post the patterns in this section.


Oh, they will be thrilled, thank you!


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you! They are very pretty. I can see Christmas gifts being made!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Knitting Kitty. It is a very nice pattern and you did a great job.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks...


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, that's very kind of you and my GD will love them (she's 14 and always texting)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, you are generous to share. Love them!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Many thanks! These will make wonderful gifts.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely. Thank you. 

Pzoe


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing your pattern. These will make a great Christmas gift for my sister...a photographer who doesn't wear gloves while taking pictures!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, No! One more thing I just must do before Christmas! These are so nice and the pattern looks relatively simple. Have just the right yarn for them, too. Thanks so much for the picture and the pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much! I want to make a pair of warmers for my mother for Christmas, but I needed to go scout out a pattern. You saved the day. Thanks for sharing. 

Daphne


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

blessings to you for sharing this pattern xx


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern,you are so nice to create and then share your designs.Thank you again.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! They are lovely.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

These are very pretty. I have copied the pattern.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you...I'll stay tuned for more...you are very generous!!!
julie


----------



## Diamondtapper (May 14, 2012)

QUILTNNUT said:


> Thank you very much.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you. They're lovely.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I m going to try it, Roshni from India


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your kind comments, Everybody!Happy knitting!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern ! I may have missed this but what weight is the yarn please ?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I'm going to make these for my two granddaughters, they'll love 'em.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern ! I may have missed this but what weight is the yarn please ?


It's medium worsted #4 (10ply). The needles size for this yarn is US #7 (4.5mm), gauge is 4.5 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Elena....thank you soooo much. I will be making these for my DGD. 
NancyB in AZ


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> It's medium worsted #4 (10ply). The needles size for this yarn is US #7 (4.5mm), gauge is 4.5 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch.


Thank you so much for your fast reply !!! I was hoping that was what it was !!! 
Going to get those on the needles right away !!!


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thankyou very much love the pattern.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much for the darling handwarmer pattern, they
look fancier then most patterns. i already have 3 people in mind
to make them for.
Happy Holidays, Loveseat


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank You so much for the darling handwarmer pattern, they
look fancier then most patterns. i already have 3 people in mind
to make them for.
Happy Holidays, Loveseat


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

They are lovely pattern would not download for me :roll:


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting, very pretty pattern. I put a book mark on this.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I like that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you for your generosity in sharing your lovely design.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

This is great. May I also share with my students. My local public library schedules my classes and there is never a charge to the students. Our local Order of Eastern Star chapter provides practice yarn for the classes. So the only thing the students have to purchase is their needles or hooks depending on the class.


----------



## Casey2a (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you!! looks like a fun quick gift to knit.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice  thank you for the pattern my daughter will love these  have a wonderful day


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for so generously sharing, Elena. I look forward to your posting more patterns. My local DAR Chapter sends items overseas to female military personnel and last month i sent a pair of fingerless gloves i knitted. They were very well received and so i have been looking for more patterns. Your pattern (and the pictures posted) were very timely for me, and lovely. I appreciate your thoughtfulness.

Jan


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice pattern .. thanks for sharing.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Very pretty! Thank you!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for another great pattern to add to my collection of items to make!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern with us.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> I'm glad that you like them, ladies!
> 
> Raqeth, it's so very kind of you to teach knitting and crochet for free! I'm sure you have a great time with your students.  Of course you can share the pattern with them.  These hand warmers would really make a great Christmas gift. I'm going to make more hand warmers and then post the patterns in this section.


Hi Knittingkitty: I belong to a group here in Australia that knits and crochets items for various charities all year round. Would you allow me to share this pattern with the group? We only donate items to the charities. We do not sell any of the items that we make for the charities. And your hand warmers are the type of item that is very popular with the young homeless people.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Hi Knittingkitty: I belong to a group here in Australia that knits and crochets items for various charities all year round. Would you allow me to share this pattern with the group? We only donate items to the charities. We do not sell any of the items that we make for the charities. And your hand warmers are the type of item that is very popular with the young homeless people.


Sure, Alpajem! You can share this pattern with your group. I have posted more free patterns in this section ( hats, hand warmers, and scarves), you can find them in my topics and you are also free to share them with your friends.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are both generous ladies, I am almost done with the first pair and they are looking great, thanks again!


Knittingkitty said:


> Sure, Alpajem! You can share this pattern with your group. I have posted more free patterns in this section ( hats, hand warmers, and scarves), you can find them in my topics and you are also free to share them with your friends.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Sure, Alpajem! You can share this pattern with your group. I have posted more free patterns in this section ( hats, hand warmers, and scarves), you can find them in my topics and you are also free to share them with your friends.


thank you so very much for your generosity.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much Elena for another fabulous free pattern 
I've never made these before but am looking forward to trying your design xx


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Elena, I'm making these now and ohhhhhh, they're gorgeous.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Make sure you send a pic of them. What yarn are you using?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll try to post a picture when I'm done. Last time I tried to post, I couldn't. The yarn I'm using is Mary Maxim's Aran Irish Tweed Worsted Weight #4.


buttons said:


> Make sure you send a pic of them. What yarn are you using?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you use any worsted weight yarn?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

That I don't know. You might want to check with Elena. Sorry I can't answer that for you.


buttons said:


> Could you use any worsted weight yarn?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Elena (KnittingKitty) has posted another wrist warmer pattern today and she says medium worsted #4, so I suspect you can use an worsted as long as it's medium #4.


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> That I don't know. You might want to check with Elena. Sorry I can't answer that for you.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you. I thought so but was double checking.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I'll try to post a picture when I'm done. Last time I tried to post, I couldn't. The yarn I'm using is Mary Maxim's Aran Irish Tweed Worsted Weight #4.


I would love to see your finished hand warmers!  Thank you for your posts regarding the yarn, any medium worsted yarn with the gauge of 4.5 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch would work.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Good to know.


Knittingkitty said:


> I would love to see your finished hand warmers!  Thank you for your posts regarding the yarn, any medium worsted yarn with the gauge of 4.5 sts per 1" in stockinette stitch would work.


----------



## ankitmalik (Nov 28, 2013)

WOW!!! it is really a fantastic pattern, love this. You have explained this pattern very well, now its seem to be very easy , I will surely refer this pattern to my wife to knit it.


----------

